# bluegrass porn



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Strong.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Mike I need to get on that thing!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks. hopefully some of you others got to enjoy the awsome moon tonight while on the river.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

+1 That's tight.


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Very nice Mike, bummed I missed that day. Correct me if I am wrong but looks like you had a little action in Main Event? Even if you did pay the camera man to pan up while you worked it out.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

wow that's a crazy looking creeking. nice work.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

gnat was on the cam. trust me shes not afraid to sock it to me.. i hit the lip seamed it went vertical pitoned the bottom came up went back under than popped up downstream. a little action.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

caspermike said:


> gnat was on the cam.. i hit the lip seamed it went vertical pitoned the bottom came up went back under than popped up downstream. a little action.


that would be where you "paused" on the boil above a pretty good little falls?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

no the falls.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I got it now, watched a couple more times. good kayak pron.

How long of a run?


----------



## rideon (May 2, 2005)

Oh I have seen her sock it to you first hand, but we won't go there again, you have your own thread for that. Just giving you a hard time. Again looked like a great day. 

Scott


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

long ass run. but totally worth the 20 fences you ahve to duck


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

everybody should check out Leif and Natalie for a kick ass write up and the sweetest pictures of Bluegrass Creek.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*SWEET!!*

SWEET!! I can't wait to get on some stuff like that!! Maybe next year you can show me down that Mike if I'm ready by then!?!? We'll see how next season treats me !! Ha haa!!

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

it all runs better than it looks. minus the main event. if you aren't afriad of a little working than you don't have anything to worry about. be glad to show you down.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow. Mike, you're video wa awesome and Natalie, your blog is really fun to look at too! That picture of Mike catching mad air is sweet! Makes me want to go creeking with you guys! hmmm....really need to work on my boof stroke...stuff like this give me great incentive!
Nice post, Happy Birthday Natalie: )


----------

